# Tahitian Moon Sand



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

How many lbs do i need for a 75 gallon tank? Im about to go pick it up right now, so if anyone sees this if they know the answer and could reply quickly it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

Criley said:


> How many lbs do i need for a 75 gallon tank? Im about to go pick it up right now, so if anyone sees this if they know the answer and could reply quickly it would be greatly appreciated.


It's hard to say, if this is anything to go by then I used around 15KG in my 105Gallon, But mine is only a sprinkle there is no depth to it.

Sorry it's not the best advice


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Generally you want at least 1lbs per gallon. Since moon sand is pretty fine, you may even want up to 2lbs per gallon or more dependign on what thickness you want it at. I would probably start at 1-1.5lbs per gallon then add more if you want to


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

imo moon sand is uber expensive. you might want to reconsider color quartz


----------



## Davebod89 (May 4, 2010)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> Generally you want at least 1lbs per gallon. Since moon sand is pretty fine, you may even want up to 2lbs per gallon or more dependign on what thickness you want it at. I would probably start at 1-1.5lbs per gallon then add more if you want to


never knew that! good to know


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

If price doesnt concern you, then go for it. I prefer Seachem Flourite Black SAND. Are you planning on putting real plants in your tank? If so try to keep a 3 inch substrate depth.


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i have 4 bags in my 125 and its approx 1 inch in depth covers all the way up to the trim on the tank.i still have one more bag waiting i felt i had enough though.


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys! I got a bit hasty and went and bought the 75 gallon and the stand and they only had 2 bags of tahitian moon sand so i got that for the time being... After reading this it sounds like ill need another 2 20 lb bags... they are for sure a bit pricy. I got some marble white stones to assort in mixed around to give a small contrast


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya stuff sure is pricey. Personally i cant really justify spending 100-200$ for some sand


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Criley said:


> Thanks for the info guys! I got a bit hasty and went and bought the 75 gallon and the stand and they only had 2 bags of tahitian moon sand so i got that for the time being... After reading this it sounds like ill need another 2 20 lb bags... they are for sure a bit pricy. I got some marble white stones to assort in mixed around to give a small contrast


take the marble out it will raise your PH


----------



## Criley (Jun 2, 2010)

After reading all this i agreed the moon sand was overpriced for what you get, so i bought some pool filter sand from the pool shop. Ill be returning the black sand and using the cash from that to get a water heater that can do a 75 gallon tank. Thanks for the tip on the the marble. Dont p's like slightly acidic water though?


----------



## Rugged Child (Oct 3, 2006)

^^ actually the marble will make the water more alkaline. An increase in pH = increase in alkalinity and a decrease in pH = an increase in acidity


----------

